# Double Trouble...200m in N. central Ore. 15 Oct.



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Anyone with some legs who is looking for a late season challenge, check out this one, with the Race Across Oregon gang: I've done many events with RAO George and Terri, the organizers. The terrain is magnificent. On a clear day (most days are clear on this east side of the mountains) you can see five or six volcanic peaks....Mt Rainier to Mt Bachelor... about 300 miles apart. Daylight IS an issue. 200 miles with over 13,000' of elevation gain...another 'issue' Temps can vary from frosty to 100f....on the same day...

Last year the 'field' was small. The party after was said to be quite fun.. 


An Oregon you've never seen : Race Across Oregon


----------

